

Observations From a 3-month 1-Man Startup: Part 1 - gregtallent
http://www.yourmarker.com/general/addetail.php?section=n&category=news&code=nbu&adid=b649641789de9a73

======
aston
The design of that site is shockingly similar to this one...

~~~
run4yourlives
wow, no kidding, even the voting arrows are the same.

------
samb
i didn't click through any of the links because they looked spammy. if i go in
through a location it looks like yc with craigslist-like sections.

i didn't get it. anyone?

